# kan inte köra su

## anxious

När jag ska köra komandot 'su' och skriver i lösenordet för root så säger den att jag har permission denied. Varför är det så ? och hur fixar jag det? Det är lite jobbigt att logga ut + in hela tiden   :Smile: 

----------

## Yarrick

är användaren du utgår ifrån med i gruppen wheel?

om du gör minsta lilla sökning på forumet om detta ser du att den måste vara det

----------

## anxious

ja. min användare är med i gruppen 'wheel' men endå får jag följande felmedelande jag jag kör 'su'.

```

anxious@anxious anxious $ su

Password: 

su: Authentication failure

Sorry.

anxious@anxious anxious $ 

```

----------

## Yarrick

Authentication failure får jag när jag skriver fel lösenord, inte annars.

sett denna?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=15998

----------

## spiff

Finns en del trevliga add user progs/scripts

emerge superadduser

----------

